# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura celebra la Semana de los Peces Migradores

## Jonasino

> Del 17 al 22 de mayo, el proyecto Life+ Segura Riverlink organiza diferentes actos para concienciar sobre la necesidad de eliminar barreras artificiales en los ríos
> 
> La Asociación de Naturalistas del Sureste (ANSE), la Universidad de Murcia y la  Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), a través del proyecto Life+ Segura Riverlink, organizan del 17 al 22 de mayo una exposición y varias actividades de voluntariado con motivo de la celebración de la Semana de los Peces Migradores. Estos actos servirán para explicar en qué consiste este proyecto, que tiene entre sus objetivos la eliminación de barreras artificiales que impiden la migración de los peces.
> 
> Hasta el domingo, el Acuario de la Universidad de Murcia acoge una exposición sobre el Segura Riverlink. Además, se puede visitar un estanque que recrea las condiciones de vida del río Segura y que tiene especies autóctonas como el barbo gitano, la anguila o el galápago leproso.
> 
> Asimismo, el fin de semana se llevarán a cabo dos actividades de voluntariado para sensibilizar sobre la necesidad de eliminar los azudes y pequeñas presas que no dejan a los peces migrar. El sábado 21 de mayo, de 10 a 14 horas, en la pasarela Manterola de Murcia se realizará un conteo de los barbos que intentan subir por el azud. Tras esto, se hará una visita al Acuario de la UMU.
> 
> Por último, el domingo, de 10 a 14 horas, se realizará un conteo y marcación de los peces que pasan por la escala de El Jarral en Abarán a través de pesca eléctrica. Esta escala es una de las ocho que se están construyendo dentro del proyecto de la CHS y que permiten recuperar el río para los peces.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...segura-celebra

----------

HUESITO (19-may-2016)

----------

